# Asking Doctor for adderall.



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello iv been reading about adderall and my grades in college have been really bad. Been failing for 2 semesters and if i fail a 3rd semester i will be kicked out :afr Im already on academic probation meaning if i don't get good grades 3rd semester i get kicked out  All my medication is sedative and doesn't help at all with ADHD and im thinking of going to my doctor to get adderall, Concerta, Ritalin etc....Because i am litteraly gonna flunk out of college  Anyways i read that adderall is a schedule II CSA And that the script must be written on paper and no faxing to pharmacys or calling it in. Does that mean i will need to goto my doc every month? What can i say to him to prescribe it because sometimes when i ask for to much medication he wants to refer me to a pychiatrist and i dont want that. So help plz lol. Anyways what should i say? That i have ADHD? Once he asked me if i had trouble concentrating in school a few months ago and i said No, that was my chance to get an ADHD med but i ****ed up. Anyways Help Plz regarding adderall? How does adderall feel? Does it make SA go away? Iv read so much about it that it helps you with school and makes you like school without turning you into a zombie! Anyways input plz. Iv always had issues with school and like every person in my college takes adderall or Ritalin and they love class and there all focused. I need to experience that! I Want to save my educational career. Its just expensive each Visit, 100 Dollars and i don't want to waste my time and endup with something like stattera or something, Or have him say that he cant prescribe it. Should i suggest it? I just dont wanna look like a drug seeker. I do suffer with ADHD iv just never gotten treatment for it.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I've learnt that doctors hate being told what to prescribe by patients, anyway if I were you I'd tell about your scarce reports and difficulties on focusing, and then ask for detailed psychiatric examination.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah im gonna tell him about how i have trouble concentrating and staying on task and that i have ADHD. Im just really nervous and im making an appointment which will be another 100 dollars, I just heard alot of docs are hesitant to prescribed Stimulants and amphetamine. I don't wanna pay 100 dollars and then i get stuck with something crappy like strattera and then i gotta do a follow up which they always want when i start a new med. But it seems like every kid in my College is on Adderall or Ritalin. My friend was giving me a ride home and he had a doctor appointment so i had to wait in the office before he could drop me home and my friend got 3 months supply of adderall. All 3 scripts written. And one of my other friends flat out just asked his doctor and his doc said ok. This is a schedule II CS and i don't know if asking would be a good idea, Or suggesting it? Saying i know friends who take it and it helps them in class? I just dont want to look like a drug seeker or something.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Im just nervous he's gonna say no or something.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Feels like a very college thing, like there are doctors who mostly take care of college students and are used to prescribe adderall. Stating that I know nothing of US health system, I say that you just have to find one of those doctors.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Bacon said:


> Im just nervous he's gonna say no or something.


If you are on Seroquel, this means psychosis. So amphetamine should be the last thing a doctor will prescribe you.

Are you schizo?


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

JohnG said:


> If you are on Seroquel, this means psychosis. So amphetamine should be the last thing a doctor will prescribe you.
> 
> Are you schizo?


No its prescribed as an addon for my Depression lol.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes, seroquel for depression is really a LOL.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Be careful. I know a lot of my peers in college that have gotten Adderall and abused the hell out of it. I was never prescribed Adderall but had easy access to it and it screwed up my life and made me paranoid. It works well in getting work done at first and you feel like you're on top of the world, but make sure you actually do have ADD. This drug gets abused too much and can do more damage than good at times. I'm going to have to agree with that South Park episode that ADD is just too overdiagnosed and I think too many doctors fall for false claims and just hand out these powerful drugs hunky dory.

I hate to say this, but my honest opinion is that if you haven't been taking stuff like Adderall and Dexies since you were in middle school or before college, then well...I don't really think you need Adderall or even have severe ADD.

If not, I think what you need to change is your study habits. This sounds almost like an act of desperation. I think a lot of people have the capability of getting themselves out of a failing semester, even without stuff like Adderall. 

I'm not expert, but i'm just giving an alternative option, based on my personal experience of knowing a lot of people that had this problem and somehow got Adderall in the middle of college. And their after effects of it.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Well i made an appointment for tuesday. Hopefully it goes well wish me luck


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

Why can't you go to your friend's doctor?


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

dustbunnies said:


> Why can't you go to your friend's doctor?


Its to far


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Adderall will not win your grades if you do not have proper study habbits.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I think adderall and other similar stimulants could help me with depression and narcolepsy, or just to stay awake overnight in the weekends, but I'd never take em for better efficiency at work.
At any rate I think Strattera is a good med who could do the job, am I wrong?


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

The poster who said that this sounds like an act of desperation hit the nail on the head. Desperation already puts you in a bad spot.

I'm am currently in the process of being treated for Adult ADHD. I went to a university therapist and they said I had symptoms of inattentive type, and I have a psych appointment coming up in a few days due to this.

1. Your going to look exactly like a drug seeker if you are going to go asking for adderall.

2. You will lose your money and also lose your doctor's trust. Guaranteed.

3. Getting on psycho-stimulants is a process. Your going to need to take questionnaires and the doctors might have to possibly interview significant others, depending on the psych, of course.

*4. Also, the BIGGEST thing about getting prescribed psychostimulants is that ADHD has to affect you in every aspect of your life.* This means, if you do indeed have ADHD, you have to have problems listening to significant others...paying bills...knocking your leg back and forth or moving back and forth...misplacing things...not keeping jobs, your girlfriend or friends claiming you don't listen to them all the time. Your life has to be in absolute turmoil, not just school, not just a job, and not just socially. It has to be all of it. Oh, and by the way most of these symptoms have to have been present during your childhood because most doctors don't even entertain the notion of adult adhd, unless you have evidence such as report cards stating that you don't pay attention or that you stair out the window.

In short, if you go in and state you simply have difficulty concentrating and mention only things that pertain to school...your in trouble because that's a huge red flag there.

*In addition, heed the words other posters said here. Taking psycho-stimulants for purely school related purposes is not a good idea. You will be going down a really difficult road if you attempt this. This is something that requires a revamp of study habits and general outlook towards school.*

Hope this helps. I know this probably isn't the news you wanted to hear but perhaps you could utilize this post for your benefit. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

swim said:


> I think adderall and other similar stimulants could help me with depression and narcolepsy, or just to stay awake overnight in the weekends, but I'd never take em for better efficiency at work.
> At any rate I think Strattera is a good med who could do the job, am I wrong?


Study's have shown that amphetamine is NOT better then placebo for depression, this is because of the tolerance issue, complete tolerance will develop to the antidepressant effects, UNLESS its combined with NMDA antagonists and breaks.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> you have to have problems listening to significant others...*paying bills*


Haha my god cant beleive how much fines ive gotten allready because of paying bills way to late.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks like you're on quite the combo of meds just to sleep. This can be used as some justification that hyperactivity is present. For 26 years of my life, I was a chronic insomniac. I had major trouble getting to sleep, but also staying asleep. I was only able to sleep for an hour and a half tops, unless I was sick. I had a sleep study done, but there was no evidence of sleep apnea, nor of anything that should be causing sleep issues.

There were always signs I had ADHD, the fidgeting, fatigue, racing thoughts, insomnia, anxiety, apathy, anhedonia, etc. etc. Once I started Ritalin, my sleep issues went away. I also got about a 90% reduction is all of my symptoms as well. If ADHD is the underlying cause, you may be able to drop that big cocktail of meds you're on. Ritalin is all I take nowadays.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dr House said:


> Adderall will not win your grades if you do not have proper study habbits.


Very true. I have a truly stunning ability to piss away countless hours getting nothing done on dextroamphetamine (which is the major component of Adderall).

Your doctor can simply provide a script every month without actually having to see you if s/he want. I'm sure some docs who need more appointments to fill time & their bank account might insist on seeing a patient monthly to simply ask "So you're still OK" and you answer "Yup" and they get $150 for that service. I just call in and leave a voice mail when I need a refill of dex and my doc's receptionist writes out the script and sends it to me via snail mail.

As for Seroquel, how would that work with Adderall? Don't antipsychotics block dopamine, while amphetamines flood the brain with dopamine? Admittedly, that's a very simplistic description of how drugs works, but it seems like they'd cancel each other out. Kind of like cranking up the AC so it's Arctic cold just so you can wear a snowsuit indoors in July.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

TyrosineKinase said:


> The poster who said that this sounds like an act of desperation hit the nail on the head. Desperation already puts you in a bad spot.
> 
> I'm am currently in the process of being treated for Adult ADHD. I went to a university therapist and they said I had symptoms of inattentive type, and I have a psych appointment coming up in a few days due to this.
> 
> ...


Thanks! that post helped alot. You convinced me not to ask. ill just tell him about my ADHD symptoms and see what he prescribes, Afterall he is the doc and when you tell him to prescribe something im sure it would throw up a red flag. And i don't wanna loose my doc's respect as he is a great doc and i don't wanna risk my respect. I Most likely will endup with a non stimulant aka strattera or something but ill post back and say how the appointment went. The Problem with adderall is all the interactions it could have. well ill see what my doc prescribes, Im thinking most likely strattera.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Very true. I have a truly stunning ability to piss away countless hours getting nothing done on dextroamphetamine (which is the major component of Adderall).
> 
> Your doctor can simply provide a script every month without actually having to see you if s/he want. I'm sure some docs who need more appointments to fill time & their bank account might insist on seeing a patient monthly to simply ask "So you're still OK" and you answer "Yup" and they get $150 for that service. I just call in and leave a voice mail when I need a refill of dex and my doc's receptionist writes out the script and sends it to me via snail mail.
> 
> As for Seroquel, how would that work with Adderall? Don't antipsychotics block dopamine, while amphetamines flood the brain with dopamine? Admittedly, that's a very simplistic description of how drugs works, but it seems like they'd cancel each other out. Kind of like cranking up the AC so it's Arctic cold just so you can wear a snowsuit indoors in July.


It is obviously more complicated than that. Knowing little about pharmacology myself, dopamine is just a category with many subtypes called receptors. Its about which receptor the drug agonises, or antagonises etc.

My Adderall XR does not cancel out my Zyprexa, nor does my Zyprexa cancel out my Adderall XR. I have tried this with many different atypical and typical antipsychotics as well as various dopaminergics.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Dr House said:


> It is obviously more complicated than that. Knowing little about pharmacology myself, dopamine is just a category with many subtypes called receptors. Its about which receptor the drug agonises, or antagonises etc.
> 
> My Adderall XR does not cancel out my Zyprexa, nor does my Zyprexa cancel out my Adderall XR. I have tried this with many different atypical and typical antipsychotics as well as various dopaminergics.


Yeah my Friend Takes Geodon For Bipolar and Adderall and it works great together. And he takes Prozac for Depression and Remeron for sleep. He somehow convinced his doctor by saying he used to trade cigarettes for adderall and it saved his high school career. His Doc then said Well im risking my medical license for you but i will prescribe it. Talk about a doctor having balls lol. My Doctor is usually happy and polite but mentioning a Schedule II Controlled substance can certainly wipe the smile of most docs lol  Anyways wish me luck. No idea how this is gonna go.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Until your "Seroquel" blocks the reword center will be very hard to finish tasks, even with Adderall.

In theory Adderall should result in improved focused, but I'm not sure about motivation. (when mixed with anti-psychotic)


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Without NMDA antagonists the therapeutic effiacy of stimulants comes from D4 agonism, the only dopamine receptor that doesnt downregulate, with antipsychotics you would still have agonism at this receptor wich activates the prefrontal cortex, however some ppl need agonism at the other receptors too for ADHD relief, as D2 and buddy's are also implicated in motivation etc.


----------



## Information Nation (May 21, 2012)

For every person that has mentioned that doctors will not entertain the idea that you have ADD unless you have exhibited symptoms as a child, you are wrong. Adult onset ADD/ADHD is incredibly common. My ADD symptoms did not appear until I was a freshman in high school. Since then I have been using learning, study, and coping strategies to manage it because I thought of ADD as a weakness. These strategies would work for small periods of time and then I would grow used to the strategies and go back to the way things were before. I would mention my issues to my pediatrician and he would blow me off saying that I am not getting enough sleep, or I am not eating the right foods. Finally, when I was in college I went to a regular doctor and he put me on Vyvanse.


----------



## crazyemily (Jun 1, 2012)

go to one of the company brand drug sites, like vyvanse, which is prescribed for adult add and adhd. it will have a part about how to tell if you have it. look it over, say those things.


----------

